# Labrador - Black or Chocolate?



## Noah (Sep 23, 2010)

*Would anyone have any views on the differences in health and temperament between black and chocolate coloured labradors? *

We are looking at a litter of black/chocolate puppies from the same parents from an accredited Kennel Club breeder. The parents hip scores are 2:2 (dog) and 3:4 (bitch). Our labrador would be a neutered family pet in a loving home with 2 children ages 5 and 7, and will be exercised locally in our nearby park, and when older in the Peak District on longer walks.

Full family names/histories going back to G-G-G-Grandparents are given by the breeder.

Thank you.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sorry dont know much about labs, but i love chocolate ones, just thought i would reply to bump the thread for you.


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

we have one of each and they are both great. both were daft as pups but the eldest (black) is now 5 and calmed down into a wonderful dog. max (choc) is only 2 and still a big baby. both are very healthy but from different breeders. i really don't think colour is an issue as long as the pups are healthy and you've researched the breeder. good luck and have fun!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I do remember chocolate labs getting a bit of bad press at one time, i remember taking my first springer to puppy classed it was run by a lab breeder and she said she wouldnt touch a choc lab with a barge pole dont know why some did say they were more "loopy"


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I remember reading my sisters dog breed book and it did say they had different temperaments, i can't remember what it said. Have you tried the Labrador forum ?
Labrador Forums, Labrador chat rooms, photos, breeders, rescue -> News


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Iv had labs for mostly 20yrs or so and had all colours lol.I really think at the end of the day its down to the parent dogs temperment and the breeder.
My black lab bitch is the best dog ever,not a fault in her at all.My choc girl is a fruitloop but is loyal and sound too.I love them both for very different reasons.I had a yellow lab many years ago that was a total nightmare and has really put me off the yellows which isnt a fault of the 'yellows' at all!!
Providing the bitch is a wonderful sound dog of good breeding.And you feel that the breeder is doing a fabulous job of helping the bitch raise those pups in their early weeks,i doubt whether there will be much difference.You will be paramount in its training and character building as it grows


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Have replied on your other thread!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Noah said:


> *Would anyone have any views on the differences in health and temperament between black and chocolate coloured labradors? *
> 
> We are looking at a litter of black/chocolate puppies from the same parents from an accredited Kennel Club breeder. The parents hip scores are 2:2 (dog) and 3:4 (bitch). Our labrador would be a neutered family pet in a loving home with 2 children ages 5 and 7, and will be exercised locally in our nearby park, and when older in the Peak District on longer walks.
> 
> ...


Colour doesnt play any part in temperament or health at all, Ive also owned all three colours


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I work at a kennels and I dont know why but the Chocolate labs are always nuttier than their black counterparts! We have Chocs come in that are 10yrs old who are still nutty. The black labs seem to calm down younger(from what I've seen lol) 

Having seen the difference in the ones at work, I personally wouldnt have a chocolate.
Yellow labs seem even calmer than the blacks generally.

*Heidi*


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I work at a kennels and I dont know why but the Chocolate labs are always nuttier than their black counterparts! We have Chocs come in that are 10yrs old who are still nutty. The black labs seem to calm down younger(from what I've seen lol)
> 
> Having seen the difference in the ones at work, I personally wouldnt have a chocolate.
> Yellow labs seem even calmer than the blacks generally.
> ...


i agree with this. chocs always appear to be loopy, whereas the yellows and blacks appear to calm down with age.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

As long as the parents are ok, of course especially the pups, any color of lab is just fine. A close friend of my has black lab which is so friendly, the same with our neighbor's chocolate lab...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm going to totally disagree with everyone else..! All the chocolates we've had calmed down lovely but all the blacks stayed mad as hatters! My friends black one Murphy is ten and just a big
Puppy but my uncles choccy is so laid back it's unreal, he's fourteen now but has always been chilled out like this, they think he's been the calmest one they've ever had


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

As a few others have said, there is no difference in colour, the difference is in the breeding. Because 'chocolate' is a popular choice, simply because of the name, there are a lot of people who just bung two dogs together, hoping to make a bit of cash. I've even heard of one couple who put a black and yellow Lab together, hoping to get a litter of saleable chocolate pups 

I've got two very laid back chocolate Labs, and am more than happy to look at the pedigree and breeder, and let you know my thoughts if you'd like to either pm me, or email me at [email protected] - I am by no means knowledgeable about all of the breeders out there, but am able to look at simple things that may not be obvious to someone just looking for a pup, and know others to ask if I want to follow up anything I think is of interest.

Just to show how laid back mine are, here's Indie......









How much more laid back do you want 

Having read through some of the replies, I'm editing to add a bit of further info.

If you take into consideration that a lot of chocolate Labradors are bred for cash, and many are going to be badly bred, you will come across some that have a less than ideal temperament. Pair that with the general *type* of person buying them, ie first time dog buyers who like the idea of a *chocolate* Labrador (sounds much nicer than black or yellow) then you get a dog with less than ideal temperament, paired with novice owners, which can make for a dog that goes on to develop behavioural issues, and is misconstrued as nutty because of it's colour.

To answer the original question regarding health, there are no differences in health problems, there are some differences between show and working lines, because they have been bred separately some of the genetic illnesses are more likely to be carried by certain lines, but generally speaking, between the colours there is absolutely no health difference. BUT, and there always is one, again, linked to the popularity of chocolates being badly bred, conformation is not taken into account by those breeding to make cash because they are popular, and this relates to a higher incidence of related injuries. From speaking to the specialist when taking Indie for her follow up appointments, they see a lot more chocolate Labradors than any of the other type going through with cruciate type injuries, usually related to conformation issues, not just accidental. I've got no figures to back this up as it was just a conversation between me and the specialist, but it does make sense that they are victims of their popularity in more ways than one.

Hope that helps to clarify some of the myths about chocolate Labradors, they are exactly the same as their black and yellow counterparts, just a different colour, and any Labrador can be badly bred.

So, to sum up, if you are looking at a well bred litter of chocolate Labs, they are no more likely to suffer any temperament, behaviour, or health issues, than any other well bred litter of Labradors, no matter what the colour. If you're looking at chocolate pups, or any pups from a byb, similar or worse, then they will not have had temperament or health issues at the front of their mind when producing the litter(s), and so it is more of a gamble what you may end up with.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd have to agree that it's down to the individual dog an not the color!! In all honesty I'm finding that my choc is really calm whereas my uncles black ate his entire kitchen and at the age of 4 is still loopy as ever even though he gets loads of exercise, my uncles used to owning springers an said none of them came close to being as mad as Ben lol


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> I work at a kennels and I dont know why but the Chocolate labs are always nuttier than their black counterparts! We have Chocs come in that are 10yrs old who are still nutty. The black labs seem to calm down younger(from what I've seen lol)
> 
> Having seen the difference in the ones at work, I personally wouldnt have a chocolate.
> Yellow labs seem even calmer than the blacks generally.


Any differences in temperament and behaviour will be down to individual dogs and possibly breeding (as in indiscriminate breeding).

The three colour genes in Labradors are inextricably linked - therefore, it is genetically impossible to ascertain that one colour is nuttier than another.

Chocolate Labradors were (and still are to some extent) the scurge of the puppy farmers - who would breed solely for colour rather than for temperament, health and type - this contributed massively to them being labelled 'nutty' and generally the quality not being as good as that of their better bred yellow, black and chocolate counterparts.

I've got 6 labradors, my eldest is a chocolate, she is nearly 8 and has always been the perfect family pet - her eldest daughter is 3.5 and if she was any more laid back she would be horizontal - her youngest daughter is as mad as a box of frogs - we used to call her the 'psycho midget' when she was younger :lol:

My black girl is the daughter of the eldest daughter - she carries chocolate and probably yellow (colours inextricably linked) - and is a sweetheart - but commonly known as the exocet missile - she's one tomorrow and showing no signs of slowing down.

My chocolate boy is 2 and if he was any more laid back, I don't think he would bother moving  his dad is black - his mother chocolate.

My yellow girl is nearly five - and she makes the other 5 labs look positively chilled - she is completely and utterly bonkers - drove me to distraction as a puppy and is STILL more demanding than a litter of 8 puppies  (and I couldn't imagine my life without her :scared

The point to all that waffle is to clarify there is absolutely NO truth in there being any difference in temperament between the different colours, it is a a sadly well worn myth that quite frankly irritates the hell out of me.

If there is a common theme emerging in undesirable behaviours within a geographic area - look at the breeding - it could tell you a zillion more things than the colours ever will.

And - just like human siblings - you can have calm and lively in the same family from identical genes - including twins


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not saying its true of all Chocolate labs, I've never owned a lab of any colour(yet, although my grandad has) all I can say is what I have found when working with them! Ok, it might be because of the breeders etc which I have no trouble accepting! It doesnt matter to me why the Chocs we have in are more nutty, I will work with them no matter what the reason!
I didnt think they had been all the rage for long enough for the 10yr olds to be from the same sort of breeders you are saying the younger ones are from. I would say 80% of the dogs we have in at work are labs. Out of those you are proberly looking at 40% Chocolate 40% Black and 20% Yellow. Mostly males. With the Chocs I will admit some of the dogs are just allowed to run riot by their owners. But some of the dogs come from familys who do train them and they are obediant, they are just nuts! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I work at a kennels and I dont know why but the Chocolate labs are always nuttier than their black counterparts! We have Chocs come in that are 10yrs old who are still nutty. The black labs seem to calm down younger(from what I've seen lol)
> 
> Having seen the difference in the ones at work, I personally wouldnt have a chocolate.
> Yellow labs seem even calmer than the blacks generally.
> ...


Totally agree with you there, even though there's been a fair few loopy black and yellow labs in the kennels, the chocolates seem to have the edge on bounciness.
Nothing to do with temperment i know, but today was the first time i've ever seen a chocolate lab of a healthy weight come in to stay 

Lovely breed though , good luck with choosing!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> I'm not saying its true of all Chocolate labs, I've never owned a lab of any colour(yet, although my grandad has) all I can say is what I have found when working with them! Ok, it might be because of the breeders etc which I have no trouble accepting! It doesnt matter to me why the Chocs we have in are more nutty, I will work with them no matter what the reason!
> I didnt think they had been all the rage for long enough for the 10yr olds to be from the same sort of breeders you are saying the younger ones are from. I would say 80% of the dogs we have in at work are labs. Out of those you are proberly looking at 40% Chocolate 40% Black and 20% Yellow. Mostly males. With the Chocs I will admit some of the dogs are just allowed to run riot by their owners. But some of the dogs come from familys who do train them and they are obediant, they are just nuts!
> 
> *Heidi*


As a Labrador breeder, I can assure you they have - in fact - it was around that time their popularity started to pick up.

A colour gene does NOT create a temperament.

I too worked in boarding kennels for as many years as I can care to remember with 64 boarders of all breeds, sizes and colours.

=============================

It's comments and perceptions such as this that give them an unfair name - chocolate labradors are probably the most indiscriminately bred breed and colour of any other dog in the UK, pedigree or cross breed, KC registered or not - quite depressing really.

Labradors are also excitable dogs and damned hard work to raise, people often don't realise what they are taking on, resulting in many of them being shunted from family to family or family to rescue to family  typically again, most of these dogs tend to be chocolate bred labradors bred solely for colour by BYB and PF.

My black girls mother is chocolate - her mother was chocolate and her father black.

My black girls father is black carrying chocolate and yellow - his father was yellow and his mother black.

How exactly do you determine therefore that the chocolates in that pairing would be nutty while the blacks would be nice and calm and easy to train because of a colour gene.

The colour genes in labradors are *'inextricably linked' * and ultimately says that if a black dog carrying yellow and chocolate is mated to a bitch carrying the same colours - the black and yellow dogs will be calm and the chocolates bonkers - think about it  it's a COLOUR not a 'behavioural gene'


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

We have a choc lab boy, he's one now but he's so chilled out and laid back and very well behaved (most of the time anyway!) We've had all sorts of people say he's not a typical choc lab and it can be annoying because as far as were concerned he's just Bisto. He's not greedy with his food (to he point we got worried about him being underweight!), doesn't particularly like water and is useless at playing fetch!!! 
I don't think that colour really makes any difference as they all have their own personalities and quirks.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

It does make me wonder if all the owners of quiet,chilled, well behaved chocs had heard the myths, reputations the chocs have/had for being more boisterous before they got them or had they never heard of it at all. I think the preconcieved ideas some owners have when getting a dog with some sort of reputation makes a huge difference to how the dog turns out. 

I have the breed that has a reputation, i did little research, ok many will disagree with that but i had no preconcieved ideas only through the research i did do that they needed plenty of exercise, ive had 3 and have had no problems at all, only after getting them did i hear about how they are "supposed" to be. Ive seen many that are hyper,unruly and owners have said they except it because thats just how they are and they were told this before they got them.

So what ime trying to say is when you get a dog with a reputation for been hyper,boisterous, distructive, do some owners "allow" this behaviour "put up" with it because its a "choc" lab or whatever the breed might be, becuse thats how i was told he/she would be. This is just a thought and obviously not fact.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> It does make me wonder if all the owners of quiet,chilled, well behaved chocs had heard the myths, reputations the chocs have/had for being more boisterous before they got them or had they never heard of it at all. I think the preconcieved ideas some owners have when getting a dog with some sort of reputation makes a huge difference to how the dog turns out.
> 
> I have the breed that has a reputation, i did little research, ok many will disagree with that but i had no preconcieved ideas only through the research i did do that they needed plenty of exercise, ive had 3 and have had no problems at all, only after getting them did i hear about how they are "supposed" to be. Ive seen many that are hyper,unruly and owners have said they except it because thats just how they are and they were told this before they got them.
> 
> So what ime trying to say is when you get a dog with a reputation for been hyper,boisterous, distructive, do some owners "allow" this behaviour "put up" with it because its a "choc" lab or whatever the breed might be, becuse thats how i was told he/she would be. This is just a thought and obviously not fact.


I think this is a really good point.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> I think this is a really good point.


Well i do think there is something in this people look at certain breeds and just expect them to be a certain way, because thats the reputation they have just as some owners except that this behaviour cant be change because thats how they are.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Well i do think there is something in this people look at certain breeds and just expect them to be a certain way, because thats the reputation they have just as some owners except that this behaviour cant be change because thats how they are.


It's an interesting point - many labradors can be hard work as young puppies irrespective of colour, and I honestly believe some people underestimate the level of input required. In addition to this, certain TV adverts have done nothing to help the expectation that Labs are ideally family dogs that arrive at least part (if not fully) trained 

They DO make good family dogs - but you put out what you get in.

I had to chuckle yesterday at a show - someone handled one of my dogs for me - he said - she's a handful isn't she (despite this he STILL got BOB with her :lol - her and her mother are by far my easiest dogs to handle (and both chocolate ) - my others are a handful and I wouldn't even ask someone to handle them 

Many labs also have the skill of 'selective deafness' off to a tee :scared::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

swarthy said:


> It's an interesting point - many labradors can be hard work as young puppies irrespective of colour, and I honestly believe some people underestimate the level of input required. In addition to this, certain TV adverts have done nothing to help the expectation that Labs are ideally family dogs that arrive at least part (if not fully) trained
> 
> They DO make good family dogs - but you put out what you get in.
> 
> ...


I can imagine the satisfaction you felt.

We took charlie our cocker at age 5 from a most loving home he was loved to a fault, he was the first dog we have had that didnt come to us as pups (8 weeks) he was the most ignorant, stubborn dog i have ever met, his recall shocking and i was told "thats cockers for you" i accepted to a point that we would maybe never get him quite as good as our springers as he was older and just been allowed to do whatever he pleased but couldnt accept that this was right so had to do our best to at least get him somthing like. He now doesnt stand and bark to get a titbit when we are eating he listens to "no" and "quiet" doesnt jump on the furniture, he will come back when called ok will get 5/6feet away and challenge me to come to him but he comes back now and this is something apparently cockers dont do because they are "stubborn" his previous owner is still in touch and asks how he is doing and when i say he comes back when called doesnt stand barking at us for food, her reply was "god thats amazing because cockers dont usually do that you know because they are too stubborn and like their own way".

I did some research when we got charlie and one of the breed charateristics say can be stubborn and tend to be vocal, very true but some owners learn this and just accept this and allow it. It doesnt say it cant be trained out of them. I think theres many a great breed spoilt or carry a bad name because of owners been too accepting of bad behaviour.


----------



## neota (Oct 6, 2010)

Chocolate...


----------



## Huskyowner (Oct 6, 2010)

I have owned both chocolate and black labs... My black lab was more calm than my chocolate lab is, but it could just be that they are different dogs from different breeders... I have heard that chocolate labs are more stubborn than black labs, and that seems to be the case with my puppy! But this could just be due to the fact that they're different dogs, not with their color. Both are very loyal and loving and great with children!

purelydogbeds.com


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Huskyowner said:


> I have owned both chocolate and black labs... My black lab was more calm than my chocolate lab is, but it could just be that they are different dogs from different breeders... I have heard that chocolate labs are more stubborn than black labs, and that seems to be the case with my puppy! But this could just be due to the fact that they're different dogs, not with their color. Both are very loyal and loving and great with children!


It's nothing to do with their colours - it's the individual personalities - my yellow and my black are definitely more stubborn than any of my four chocolates - my eldest choccie can be stubborn - but at nearly 7 and having given me two beautiful litters and been a brilliant alpha - I guess she has earned that right :lol:

I will repeat again that the colour genetics are inextricably linked and have absolutely NO EFFECT on personality


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

swarthy said:


> It's nothing to do with their colours - it's the individual personalities - my yellow and my black are definitely more stubborn than any of my four chocolates - my eldest choccie can be stubborn - but at nearly 7 and having given me two beautiful litters and been a brilliant alpha - I guess she has earned that right :lol:
> 
> I will repeat again that the colour genetics are inextricably linked and have absolutely NO EFFECT on personality


Exactly! I get fed up with people saying this/ that colour is unruly etc, tis the individual dog not the colour


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Oops - nearly 8 I should have said


----------



## Huskyowner (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry! The whole idea of changes in personality based on color must just be a myth! I didn't mean that was an absolute fact.  It sounds like you know a lot more about breeds than me! Oops... 

purelydogbeds.com


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Huskyowner said:


> Sorry! The whole idea of changes in personality based on color must just be a myth! I didn't mean that was an absolute fact.  It sounds like you know a lot more about breeds than me! Oops...


I am not sure whether you are being sarcastic or not - I don't know a lot more about breeds than anyone - however as a labrador owner and breeder, I do know something about labradors and colour coat genetics - and yes, any difference in personalities being linked to coat colours is a myth.

The three coat colours Black, Yellow and Chocolate/Liver are inextricably linked - my youngest black girl is from a chocolate mother and a black father carrying chocolate and yellow - she herself carries chocolate and also possibly yellow - so singling out chocolates for being mad or harder to train is like saying she will be easy and her chocolate siblings will be difficut.

As I posted earlier in the thread, unfortunately, chocolate labradors have long been the scourge of the puppy farmers who have cashed in on them becoming fashionable and have bred them with no regard to health or temperament - this has resulted in a seeming increase in poor temperament chocolates and more health problems than their black and yellow counterparts.

If someone buys responsibly - then they may get a a quiet or a lively puppy - but you do get out what you put in - and they should get a healthy happy good temperament adult dog who will return the hard work it's owners have put in many times over.


----------



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

It really is down to the individual dog, even more so than breeding! I had a yellow lab guide dog, bred for intelligence and temperament, he was an absolute loon!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I get the BYB/puppy farm connection and I also feel that the behaviour genes are not linked to any colour.

Could it also be that Chocolates being fashionable are chosen and owned by people who may not be experienced Lab people, hence any bouncy/mad/lively behaviour assigned to them may be due a lack of knowledgeable training too?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

BubsyBear said:


> It really is down to the individual dog, even more so than breeding! I had a yellow lab guide dog, bred for intelligence and temperament, he was an absolute loon!


hehe - yes - I've got a yellow here who is a nut job - and not a hint of chocolate in her pedigree 

You are right it is down to individual dogs, unfortunately, the reputation of chocolates hasn't been helped because of the speed and spread of indiscriminate breeding to meet what has at times, almost felt like a 'fashion' demand  thankfully - that does now appear to be subsiding.



lauren001 said:


> Could it also be that Chocolates being fashionable are chosen and owned by people who may not be experienced Lab people, hence any bouncy/mad/lively behaviour assigned to them may be due a lack of knowledgeable training too?


Good call and quite possibly a very feasible scenario


----------



## Huskyowner (Oct 6, 2010)

swarthy said:


> I am not sure whether you are being sarcastic or not - I don't know a lot more about breeds than anyone - however as a labrador owner and breeder, I do know something about labradors and colour coat genetics - and yes, any difference in personalities being linked to coat colours is a myth.
> 
> The three coat colours Black, Yellow and Chocolate/Liver are inextricably linked - my youngest black girl is from a chocolate mother and a black father carrying chocolate and yellow - she herself carries chocolate and also possibly yellow - so singling out chocolates for being mad or harder to train is like saying she will be easy and her chocolate siblings will be difficut.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be sarcastic at all. I honestly meant that I thought you knew more since you are a breeder! I'm sorry if I came off as being rude!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

do dogs even know what their coat color is??? i still fail to see how colouring can affect personality

if somehow it`s true that chocs are nuts then can everyone please not tell my boy as he`s a lazy bum an i`d like to keep it that way :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have friends with a chocolate and friends with a couple of blacks all lovely friendly dogs...so just going on coat colour i personally prefer the blacks.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> i have friends with a chocolate and friends with a couple of blacks all lovely friendly dogs...so just going on coat colour i personally prefer the blacks.


and that's fine  I used to be a big choccie person - I waited nearly 5 years for my black bitch and said I would never have a yellow (but she was no 2) - but although I have 4 chocs - I am leaning heavily towards another yellow at some point if I can find the right litter

TBH - If there is ANY difference in the colours - it is in their coats and how they moult.

Yellows seem to moult consistently to a greater or larger extent, Blacks are very similar - whereas most chocs tend to have very specific twice yearly moults.

As above - 4 of mine are chocs, 1 black, 1 yellow - but it's invariably yellow hair I find the most of, black next and chocolate - only when they are moulting (and then I could make new carpets out of it )


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

swarthy said:


> and that's fine  I used to be a big choccie person - I waited nearly 5 years for my black bitch and said I would never have a yellow (but she was no 2) - but although I have 4 chocs - I am leaning heavily towards another yellow at some point if I can find the right litter
> 
> TBH - If there is ANY difference in the colours - it is in their coats and how they moult.
> 
> ...


hahaaa you want to see my floor when the huskies are moulting...... and god forbid anyone wear black:yikes:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Well if we've learnt anything from this post, it's that you're now in an even bigger colour conundrum!

From a totally different perspective and as a person who is slightly obessive about colours...
If you get a chocolate one, get it a green collar, and if you get a black one, get it a blue collar! :thumbup:

Now you can think the following:
Hmm, I don't really like green, I'm going to get a black Lab!
OR
Hmm, I don't really like blue, I'm going to get a chocolate Lab!

Easy!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Huskyowner said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be sarcastic at all. I honestly meant that I thought you knew more since you are a breeder! I'm sorry if I came off as being rude!


NP - probably me being a tad over-sensitive atm


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> If you get a chocolate one, get it a green collar, and if you get a black one, get it a blue collar! :thumbup:


No ... black labs look better in a red collar


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, nothing to do really with your thread, but I was discussing this with my wife yesterday, we both agreed that we have seen more chocolate labs recently than we have seen for years, some of the regular walkers on our patch have labs both black and chocolate, Murphy a lovely black lab boy is a friend to anyone who has food, Iorrie, a chocolate boy loves anyone who will throw his ball for him, and Reg, a chocolate boy who is a total fruitcake who loves food and anyone who will play with him. wayne.


----------

